
Slack on a SNES - bertrandom
https://bert.org/2018/10/18/slack-on-a-snes/
======
sitkack
Wait, so I can finally run Slack in a browser! SNES emulator targeting WASM.

------
joshschreuder
On a similar note:

[https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/01/pokemon-plays-
twitch-...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/01/pokemon-plays-twitch-how-a-
robot-got-irc-running-on-an-unmodified-snes/)

~~~
ulucs
that TAS isn't THAT impressive, given that the same techniques can be abused
to produce this:
[http://tasvideos.org/5384S.html](http://tasvideos.org/5384S.html)

Also, the detailed rejection response to TASbot plays Twitch, remarks that
actually running the Twitch client code on the SNES is possible (with SNES
having web connection peripherals) rather than just streaming the chat output
video through a controller. The submission and the responses are located at
[http://tasvideos.org/4947S.html](http://tasvideos.org/4947S.html) if you want
to check them.

------
userbinator
It seems rather appropriate that XML is still required at some point in this
process.

------
coding123
I didn't care about the slack stuff... But Nintendo had a freaking satellite?

~~~
tinus_hn
You don’t need your own satellite to broadcast on one, you can just rent
access.

~~~
_eht
From whom?

~~~
ripdog
A Japanese satellite radio company called 'St.GIGA'.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellaview](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellaview)

------
afraca
I got distracted by the > const pad = require('pad-left');

Just curious, not much has changed since the left-pad issue a while ago? Not
saying it's wrong though.

~~~
gildas
It has been standardized meanwhile, see [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/String/padStart)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Hm, at first I thought that they went with "padStart" instead of "padLeft" to
address RTL languages, but the documentation still says

> _The padding is applied from the start (left) of the current string._

I wonder if they just didn't want the "pad-left" stigma.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Many current programming languages and libraries go with start/end rather than
left/right precisely because of RTL languages. Clarifying "start (left)"
doesn't seem unreasonable to help readers of English documentation understand,
though it should probably say "start (left in left-to-right languages)".

------
tonetheman
I clicked the link in horror hoping to hell someone had not ported electron to
an SNES. Happily they did not... my faith in humanity is restored.

------
AnssiH
To have Slack on an actual SNES, you could put a modem/NIC in the cartridge,
like XBAND did in the 90s.

------
andrepd
Twitch chat on Pokemon Red has been done :^)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P28kp66XMw4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P28kp66XMw4)

------
commandlinefan
Now here’s a guy who’s going to be eaten by a Tyrannosaur some day.

------
sbilstein
Bert! Great use of those platform APIs

------
esoterae
An SNES.

~~~
Shish2k
I wonder if this is a continental thing? I grew up in Europe and everybody
always pronounced SNES as "snes", then recently visiting America and chatting
to a bunch of geeks, I was surprised that they all called it the "ess enn ee
ess"

~~~
retsibsi
I rarely have an excuse to say it out loud, but my default would be 'Super
Nintendo'. Not sure if that's standard here (Australia), but it's what I
remember hearing as a kid.

~~~
joshschreuder
I remember the same growing up in Australia, though nowadays I tend to say
“snes” for some reason

~~~
wink
Germany here. "Super Nintendo" or "ess enn eh ess". Precursor was the "enn eh
ess" (eh as in less, not as in tea)

------
khanan
I got all excited and thought it was about running Slack(ware) Linux on a
SNES, then its this crap _sobs_ ( ;) )

~~~
always_good
This is such a common comment on HN that it makes me believe that a small
portion of the population doesn't realize that "hey, that word can mean
multiple things" is a thought everyone has all the time without considering it
particularly noteworthy.

Of course, it's really just an opportunity for some weak posturing like "heh,
I thought you meant floppy as in the floppy disk, something us grey beards had
back in our day ;)."

~~~
Shish2k
> "hey, that word can mean multiple things" is a thought everyone has all the
> time

Oh how I wish this were true; but from what I've seen, the vast majority of
arguments in the world today boil down to people assuming that their own
definition of a word is the only valid definition of that word :(

(As an example, person A might say "feminism [meaning man-hating] is bad", and
person B might say "no you're wrong, feminism [meaning equality] is good!";
and then even though they both actually agree 100% about the fundamental
ideas, they end up as bitter enemies, deeply offended by each other, because
they can't see that they're actually talking about different things...)

